# Accomodation



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

Two adults and one ten-month-old looking for an apartment to rent in Cape Town for six weeks, starting February 11. We're primarily on the hunt for two rooms in CBD. It doesn't have to be two bedrooms, but a bedroom and a livingroom would do just fine. Anything that allows separate rooms for sleeping, since the baby doesn't sleep well in the same room as us. Any suggestion is much appreciated.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

We look on a few property sites - privateproperty.co.za and proprty24.co.za are two i like. They usually have short term rentals too. Or I just google and see what comes up 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

